# Processing Fee for Rabbits?



## jktrahan (Mar 29, 2011)

Do any of you offer a "Processing Fee" for your rabbits? If so, how much do you charge? I would like to keep the hides and think this would be the perfect way.


----------



## hitnspit (Mar 29, 2011)

i know here in vermont that we have to sell the animal at live weight and offer processing for free unless you are one of the big guy that is completely inspected by the state.......


----------



## rabbitgeek (Apr 10, 2011)

A friend of mine sells hers for $10 each and that includes slaughtering.

You can't really charge for processing unless you are an inspected facility.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios
Sacramento CA


----------



## Boyd (Apr 30, 2011)

for "pet food" a dressed rabbit is between 10-15 dollars depending on weight.


----------



## hoodat (May 1, 2011)

That's also how I do it. I label all of mine "not for human consumpion" to stay within the law, but as the English say,"Wink wink, nudge nudge". My regular customers know what the deal is and are welcome to inspect my live rabbits any time to assure themselves of their health and cleanliness.


----------

